# Embroidery Problem, Picture Attached



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

I have a Toyota AD860 and know very little about embroidery. I am having a new recent problem that just started happening out of the blue. I attached an image of my problem. Here is what I have done: I completely cleaned the bobbin case and removed the needle case and cleaned everything. I replaced the bobbin holder with a new one and did a drop test until it was perfectly between 1 to 1.5 inches. The upper tensions were perfectly set (not by me) and this problem has just started happening suddenly. The presser foot was recently realigned and set to the proper gap. Now in the photo what you don't see is that on the Tajima logo in green it did most of a second "sail" you don't see it because the bobbin thread wasn't even catching and the top thread was pulling right out. When I place the bobbin into the machine I run it through the pigtail twice as instructed in the instructions. The new bobbin case also has a backlash spring. But I changed the bobbin case to try and fix this problem so this same issue is also happening with old bobbin case and no backlash spring. The needles I am using came with the machine so I ordered 100 more of the exact needles which are Organ 80/12 BP. I forgot to mention the timing was checked and it is perfectly in time.

Thanks for any help and suggestions it is much appreciated. We have setup 2 appointments with a local technician but our schedules aren't matching up.


----------



## christinee78 (Oct 23, 2010)

It seems to me that it is a tension problem of the lower thread. Screw tighter the little metalic strip that is on the bobin case. Try and see if it improves things


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Tighten the bobbin tension


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

We're getting somewhere... I took both of your advice and kept tightening the bobbin case spring and nothing. I tightened it right to the maximum where it couldn't be tightened anymore and still same results. So I went and got some prewound bobbins that were sent to me as a sample from sewmanyparts.com and put in a bobbin that has no sides on it because the thread looked nice. And I kept adjusting the bobbin case screw and actually am getting pretty good results. It gives me a starting point. Unfortunately I only have 1 of those bobbins. I have 288 bobbins from Data-Stitch that say: Melady Polyester Bobbins, 100% Polyester Spun 60S/2 Papersided "L" White. I am guessing that these bobbins aren't any good for my machine..? Can anyone suggest a consistent and very good running bobbin style L that I could use worry free in my machine? I have seen Coats brand for sale around $34.00 per box is that over kill? I just want something very good, polyester, that won't give me troubles. Thanks everyone!


----------



## christinee78 (Oct 23, 2010)

I use the Madeira pre wound bobins and they are just great. I think they are ok for your machine


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

One of our machines is toyota 860 also. We run paper sided bobbins all the time and have no problems. Give the data stitch bobbins a try, not a lot to loose if they dont work for ya.


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

Fil Tec Magnaglide bobbins


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

If you have a bobbin case with lint under the spring it wont mater how much you tighten. Take a business card and slide it under the spring a couple of times to remove all residue. Next load a fresh spool and re set the tension with the drop test or a measuring device.
While you are at it, double check you top path. If you still have an issue try a different bobbin case.


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

> Give the data stitch bobbins a try, not a lot to loose if they dont work for ya.


Frank, 

The data-stitch bobbins are the ones I was having trouble with. I tightened screw to maximum and the thread would still pull up.



> If you have a bobbin case with lint under the spring it wont mater how much you tighten. Take a business card and slide it under the spring a couple of times to remove all residue. Next load a fresh spool and re set the tension with the drop test or a measuring device.
> While you are at it, double check you top path. If you still have an issue try a different bobbin case


Z,

I was at whits end with this issue so I ordered new bobbin cases. I used a new bobbin case and had the screw tightened to max and that is when I decided to switch away from those bobbins from data-stitch. Now I got to look into getting more bobbins.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Stitches said:


> Fil Tec Magnaglide bobbins


 
That is what I use as well. They work great.


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Louie2010 said:


> That is what I use as well. They work great.


I was just reading and watching a video on these bobbins. Are they really as miraculous as they claim? I think I'm going to order a case. I just ordered 6 bobbin cases with the anti-backlash springs now I'll have to remove them for this style bobbin. I will order these as long as they are better then all the rest out there.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I can't really give a comparison to anything else because these are all I have ever used. For me they work great, I never have had a problem with them or the need to try anything else.


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

Removing the back lash springs are easy. These things work great. You still have to check your tension but these make life easier.


----------

